# "Just like a man?"



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Why do woman feel it necessary to put down men? My wife says "oh that's just like a man..." She gets this from her female coworkers at work. What is the deal with women?


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Uhm....are you gonna try and say men do not degrade women?

I'm not saying it's nice or even ok but at some times I think both men AND women fall into a stereotypical roll the other sex finds frustrating or offensive.

I some times find myself thinking this and try not to say it. I find myself smiling more then anything when my husband does something so typically male, at some point allot of his annoying male quirks became endearing.


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

I think its just a way that women identify with one another when it comes to dealings with the opposite sex. It probably also stems from the fact a lot of men out there like to still make women feel like they're inferior so women band together as a defense mechanism. Her comments and behavior are probably just more light hearted in nature than extremely feminist. Tell her that it bothers you when she stereotypes your behavior and throws you into a man pile. Who wants to be disregarded as common? =P talk to her about it and call her out for being a bit rude!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

There are some things that men do that are typical of all men. Just as there are some things that women do that are typical of all women. That doesn't mean that *all* men or *all* women do those things, but more that if you put 100 men or 100 women in a room, probably 95-99 of them would do this particular thing. 

Although it comes across as being rude and disrespectful, I don't know that anyone who says it really means it that way. I think it's just something said without thinking. 

When she says it to you, why not just tell her that it hurts your feelings? Tell her you find it rude, degrading, disrespectful, whatever it is you feel when she does it. If she's aware of how it makes you feel, she might be more apt to be more aware of what she says and avoid saying it in the future.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

ashamedbuthonest said:


> What is the deal with women?


You're upset because she associates certain unfavorable traits to all men.

Didn't you just do that? 

I think everyone does it some. Does she know it upsets you?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

AWife said:


> You're upset because she associates certain unfavorable traits to all men.
> 
> Didn't you just do that?
> 
> I think everyone does it some. Does she know it upsets you?


:lol: good catch


----------

